# A Chance for Charity (The Immortal Ones) - Paranormal - YA - Romance



## S.L. Baum (Jul 21, 2010)

If you are looking for a YA paranormal romance that will draw you in and keep will keep you guessing "What's next?" ... and is not your typical Vampire story ... 
then give A Chance for Charity a try.

The novel is set in a gorgeous, mountain, ski resort town, that also happens to be one of my favorite places to visit!

If you live _long_ enough... Love (and danger) will find you.

A new family has just arrived in the isolated mountain town of Telluride, Colorado. Welcome the Johnstons - Jason (a doctor), Rachel (a designer), and their niece Emily (a current High School Senior).

Emily has lived the life of a quiet loner in the past, trying to go unnoticed. But with Telluride being such a small and welcoming town, she finds a group of friends at school almost immediately. When Emily meets Link (another new transplant in town) her world turns upside down. She doesn't understand why she feels a magnetic pull toward him, or why she unknowingly lets her guard down around him. Link is just as confused by his own need to be with her.

Emily knows she is playing with fire. She should be doing whatever she can to keep herself isolated, to keep Link from getting too close. Danger has a way of finding Emily's family - that is what keeps them on the move. They arrive in a new town every few years - it is safer that way.

Because&#8230; Emily isn't really Emily&#8230; her real name is Charity - and Charity has an even bigger secret. Charity and her family are not like other people, they have "skills" that mere mortals cannot begin to comprehend.

Before long, Charity is struggling with the reality that her two lives are coming closer to each other with each passing day. Soon Link will find himself wrapped in a supernatural world that he never knew existed - and discover that mortals are not the only beings that walk this earth.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, S.L., and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). _A new post that starts a new thread, when you already have one for a given book, may be deleted._

--While we encourage you to respond to member posts, you may not make back-to-back posts that are less than 7 days apart. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must, again, wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. _"Premature" posts may be deleted._

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here, in whole or in part, as they are easy to find via a link to your Amazon book page. (You may post the link.) Similarly, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## S.L. Baum (Jul 21, 2010)

I hope I'm not breaking any rules by replying to the welcome post.  Thank you for the welcome and for spelling out the rules - I'm good at following rules  .

I've been happily working on a sequel to my novel and anticipate its arrival sometime in the beginning of 2011 - I must finish writing it first   . 

I thought I'd also leave the link to my FB page - www.facebook.com/S.L.Baum

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## bebobthefrog (Dec 18, 2008)

I have read the first three chapters and I'm loving it.


----------



## S.L. Baum (Jul 21, 2010)

bebobthefrog - thank you for letting me (and whoever else checks out this post) know that you are enjoying the novel.  I really appreciate the feedback.

I also have a paperback version available! Which is probably not the greatest news to people on a kindleboard (but I'm happy to have it out there).  

I'll be doing a few giveaways soon on my FB page - if anyone is interested... just check it from time to time to see what I've got going on.

www.facebook.com/S.L.Baum


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm reading the sample right now. Very interesting premise, and I can feel how much Charity wants to fit in and be herself again. Well done.


----------



## S.L. Baum (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks Mary! Charity is indeed tired of the masquerade that her life has become.

I had several people post on the amazon boards that they downloaded the sample yesterday and some readers who purchased the paperback let me know how much they enjoyed the novel (through FB).  It's a good day!


----------



## Ardyth (Oct 13, 2010)

I just read your sample pages.  I really like the emotion you've got going here.


----------



## S.L. Baum (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank You Ardyth for downloading the sample.

I'm love to hear, from others, that the emotion has come through.  When you are writing, you know how the characters are feeling - and as a writer you hope to properly express that through words.  It's good to know that I was on the right path!

Thanks again for the download!

Have a great weekend


----------



## S.L. Baum (Jul 21, 2010)

15 + 7 = 22 ... Yep, I waited my required 7 days before bumping    and it was torture... because I wanted to introduce my promotional giveaway that was started on my facebook page two days ago!  This one is for my readers - and ends on Nov 7th.  At that point I will start another one for both readers and potential readers!  So, check out my facebook page for more details!

And, check out - A Chance for Charity!!

Happy FRIDAY everybody


----------



## BigAl (Jul 9, 2010)

SL, I read this and really enjoyed it.


----------



## S.L. Baum (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks BigAl - I'm so glad to hear it!!


----------



## S.L. Baum (Jul 21, 2010)

I hope everyone is having a great start to their weekend... 
I've been typing away at book #2 - yesterday was a good writing day. 
I'm excited to see where my story is going!


----------



## Beth O (Jul 9, 2010)

I just signed up for the giveaway, although I'll probably just buy it for my Kindle anyway


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Can't wait to read this one, it's on my Kindle.


----------



## S.L. Baum (Jul 21, 2010)

Beth - I hope you win the goodreads giveaway (**actually I hope you get the Kindle edition and win the giveaway**)    BTW - How I Learned to Love the Walrus looks great (it's now one of my TBR's after devouring the sample)!

Imogen - Thanks for the download... maybe you'll have some reading time again... now that Quantum is out... Goodluck with that (but you don't really need luck)  

Thanks to both of you!


----------



## S.L. Baum (Jul 21, 2010)

I hope everyone's weekend is off to a good start! 
I'm leaving for Telluride in the morning - the setting of my novel - and I am so excited!
It is a setting I love to be in as much as I love to write about.  
Ski time is coming... and continuing with the sequel while in Telluride sounds great right now. 
I hope I get a ton of writing done!


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I went ahead and purchased it as well. I am sure I will love it. I am in the middle of another book right now but I will let you know how I liked it when I read it.


----------



## S.L. Baum (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks for the purchase MLPMom.  I hope you enjoy the story and I would love to hear your feedback!!

I made it - I'm here in the snow!!!!  Telluride is amazing!

I have a photo tour of the book in the photo section on my FB page - if anyone wants to check it out.

www.facebook.com/S.L.Baum


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

This looks fantastic... my niece may dig this.


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

I just bought your book. Hope the sale generates lots of...sales.


----------



## S.L. Baum (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank You for your purchase!

Just a few hours left to take advantage of the Holiday weekend pricing.

Thanks to all that downloaded this weekend!

Enjoy!!!


----------



## S.L. Baum (Jul 21, 2010)

Giving away a Kindle copy of my book through my FB page... see original post for the link...
or copy and paste this one...

http://www.facebook.com/pages/SL-Baum-Author-The-Immortal-Ones-Series/129575477098126


----------



## S.L. Baum (Jul 21, 2010)

Contest for free Kindle copy - last day to enter is this Saturday!


----------



## Beth O (Jul 9, 2010)

Just noticed this one is 99-cents again. Another one-click . . . .

http://www.amazon.com/Chance-Charity-Immortal-Ones-ebook/dp/B003PPCTS8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1292625544&sr=8-2


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

How long will the Holiday promotion run for?


----------



## S.L. Baum (Jul 21, 2010)

Until the end of the year!  Or maybe my B'day (just a few days later)


----------



## S.L. Baum (Jul 21, 2010)

The $0.99 sale is still going on... until the end of the year...
If you got a new Kindle for the Holidays... try an indie writer (like me )


----------



## S.L. Baum (Jul 21, 2010)

A bump to show the New Cover


----------



## BigAl (Jul 9, 2010)

Just noticed the new cover, SL.  I like it.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

I just had to pop in and say how much I LOVE the new cover. Everything works, the picture, the colors...everything!


----------



## S.L. Baum (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks BigAl and Mary - I decided to keep the paperback with the old cover - but give the eBook a new one.
I'm glad you like it... I do too


----------



## S.L. Baum (Jul 21, 2010)

Just a bump... to announce that the sequel will be ready for release at the end of March!
You can read a rough chapter on my website http://slbaum.com


----------



## S.L. Baum (Jul 21, 2010)

I haven't visited here in forever! So, I thought I'd stop by.

The sequel to A Chance for Charity (The Immortal Ones) came out at the end of March (2011)... My Link in Time (The Immortal Ones) ... and I am now working of a Novella to go along with the series.

Book 1 is only $1.29 right now
Book 2 is $3.49
Novella is $0.99

Thanks for taking a look


----------



## S.L. Baum (Jul 21, 2010)

A bump - 

I am currently working on getting the third full length novel in the series ready for a Summer release.
And the cover's have all been updated - I'm loving them.


----------

